# Clever voice leading/part writing?



## fortyfourcaliber

I'm getting into voice leading finally. Does anyone here have any favorite pieces/passage with some clever part-writing? I'm looking more for minor stuff, but major is cool too. Anything is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

